# Help cruelty on pigeons and doves (glue)



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I need your help and your indignation.

This morning my neighbor put a VERY STRONG GLUE on her balcony (5th floor) against pigeons and doves. She hates them and so she killed them.

I was on my balcony (4th floor) and I saw horrible things.I tried to push the birds away (I don't know, maybe it was a bad idea, maybe I made the situation worse but I was in panic) but they went the same on that balcony.

One was trapped and while he was trying to escape he fell down. He died. The second one fell down but he is still alive. The third (a necklace dove) fell down, he is still alive too.

I don't know how long they will be alive: I suppose they have internal injures. They are covered by glue.

I immediately went to my vet but he wasn't in his clinic. There was son assistant (he isn't a vet): I left him the 2 birds because he told me the vet will be back at 3.15 p.m. I sent an email to my vet: well, he answered me he will visit them 16.45 p.m. because he is busy. I'm desperate.

I don't know what to do but I have no doubt on one thing: I want that people all over the world know how my neighbor is a cruel woman and how much cruelty exists in the world. So I wrote you.

There is a big community of pigeons and doves here in my neighborhood (well, in all my city) so birds use to go on balconies, buildings, etc, to relax themselves, to sunbathe, to eat something.

I'm waiting for your advices and opinions.

Thanks a lot.

Sorry if I post in the wrong place of the forum.

EDIT: at the end of the thread I posted a petition asking to stop the sale of repellent gel for birds.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

In the building where I live there is a coffee shop (ground floor). 

Pigeons fell down near the tables.There were some clients. They were annoyed by that (the dead one was near a table and a woman had to move him away). 

So my neighbor covered the glue with an aluminum foil.

I fear she will think a new way to kill birds.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very sad. Hopefully someone will have a suggestion for removing glue. Not sure if it would hurt a bird but i have heard cooking oil can help remove mice from a glue trap but dont know if that would help or harm a bird. People are certainly evil.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks. I agree with you, people are certainly evil.

I will ask to my vet about cooking oil. As I wrote, I left the birds at the clinic (because the assistant gave me a wrong information) so now I can't do anything to help them. I have to wait 4.15 p.m. (sorry I wrote 16,45, that's Italian).

I hope they are still alive and I hope my vet can help them. 
Waiting it's frustrating.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I post a photo of that balcony: you can see feathers glued there


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Colombina said:


> I need your help and your indignation.
> 
> This morning my neighbor put VERY STRONG GLUE on her balcony (5th floor) against pigeons and doves. She hates them and so she killed them.
> 
> ...


Hi let me find some ways to remove the strong glue.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

*How to remove glue*

To begin removing glue, make sure that your bird is calm and is not moving about. You could cover up the bird’s eyes with a cloth to calm him down.

• Take one of your soft cloths and dip it into vegetable oil. Rub this gently on the bird feathers with the glue on them, and leave it applied for a few minutes.

• Now, with the other cloth, wipe away the oil and glue from the feathers.

• Repeat these steps until you have managed to get rid of all the glue and oil.

• With some mild soapy water(dawn), wash the bird so that the oil is completely removed.

You can use a tooth brush to clean it with. He didn't preen himself right ? Also make sure the bird doesn't get too stressed. So you cover his eyes.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm going to the vet. I will let you know something.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Colombina said:


> I'm going to the vet. I will let you know something.



Okay I hope the bird is well.

I will pray for you and the bird.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

The birds are both alive. The pigeon "feels better" than the dove. The dove is more lethargic. If they pass the night, it means that they don't have internal injuries.

My vet told me that my neighbor didn't use a very strong glue. She used an illegal glue trap used by poachers to catch birds. She really wanted to kill pigeons and doves. 
I saw that there is still some glue on her balcony. Do you know how long that glue trap will be active? Tomorrow it will be still dangerous for birds? I fear to find others dead or injured birds.

My vet removed most of that glue (there is still some glue on their fingers/feet). Unfortunately he had to remove some feathers. He explained me that oil isn't good to remove glue (because it "kills" feathers; he used it in the past and he discovered that it is not good). He told me to use talcum powder or fine sand.

He gave me some vitamins to help feathers grow back.
Probably I will have to hand feed them (especially the dove). 

My vet told me I should contact an animal association to explain what happened.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Colombina said:


> The birds are both alive. The pigeon "feels better" than the dove. The dove is more lethargic. If they passe the night, it means that they have no internal injuries.
> 
> My vet told me that my neighbor hasn't use a very strong glue. She has used an illegal glue trap used by poachers to catch birds. She really wanted to kill pigeons and doves.
> I saw that there is still some glue on her balcony. Do you know how long that glue trap will be active? Tomorrow it will be still dangerous for birds? I fear to find others dead or injured birds.
> ...


Glad to hear your birds are okay.

Please contact an animal welfare group and report this incident. This woman will get in trouble because what she is doing is illegal and cruel. I hope any birds don't land there.

Glue lasts for some time. It needs to be removed quickly.

For glues on finger/feets can you try to get the glue off ? Use some vegetable oil around the feet or tacum powder. And wash it off then.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The oil doesn't kill feathers. Many on this forum have used it to remove glue and such from a birds feathers. It works pretty well, though you may have to do it a few times. The feathers get damaged from the glue, and from struggling to get it off. You may have to keep the bird till it molts its feathers and grows new ones, but will take most of it out. Here is an article on it.


Pour 1 cup of vegetable oil in a small bowl. The oil will make it much easier to remove the glue from the bird’s feathers.

Make sure you gently hold the bird in a position so it will not move too much while it is being cleaned. Use a toy or treat to keep the bird calm. Use a clean cloth to cover the bird’s eyes.

Coat the end of a clean cloth with the vegetable oil. Rub the oil in the feathers with gentle pressure. Dip the cloth in the oil again and apply it to the feathers. Coat all of the places that have glue on them.

Take another clean cloth and use it to work more oil all over the bird. Work the oil in the feathers all over the bird’s body. Allow the oil to sit on the bird for five minutes.

Fill a sink with a small amount of water and add a few drops of liquid dish detergent. Dawn dish detergent works the best. Gently wash the bird until all of the oil is gone. Rinse the bird with clean water. Use a soft clean towel to dry the bird.
http://www.merchantcircle.com/articles/How-to-Remove-Glue-From-Bird-Feathers/1029022


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Dotty (I really appreciate your prayers) and Jay.

They are still alive but shocked. I just fed them and gave some water. I think they need some peace tonight.

My vet removed more feathers than I thought: they are quite "naked". They still have some glue on fingers/feet; the dove has some glue on the head. Thanks for your article about oil Jay (about oil I just repeated what my vet told to me).

I really hope tomorrow they will be still alive. If so, I will go to my vet again.

I sent an email to my vet: he told me that the glue trap on my neighbor's balcony will be dangerous for a few weeks. I tried to cover it using some aluminum paper. 

Of course I will contact an animal welfare group but, if I can be honest, I think that this cruel and perverse woman (yes, she is cruel and perverse) will not get in trouble.

Anyway, I will update you tomorrow in the late afternoon.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Colombina said:


> Thanks Dotty (I really appreciate your prayers) and Jay.
> 
> They are still alive but shocked. I just feed them and gave some water. I think they need some peace tonight.
> 
> ...


I hope your birds will be okay.Will pray for them again. Make sure their warm and keep them in a dark place without noise/disturbance. It helps them relax.

Concerning the lady even if she won't get into to trouble she has to remove the trap.

Its illegal.There must be some law regarding this in which she has to remove the trap.

Let me tell you something. In U.A.E if you trap feral pigeons( people do this for falconers or to sell) and you don't have permission. If someone sees you and reports you will get fined and have to remove the trap.

Yes its good to cover the glue trap.

I wonder if it was a cat or dog would she do the same ? There are other ways to deal with birds. 

If you are able to talk with the lady or if she is approachable(if she isn't then its no point). Can you tell her there are cheaper and much safer methods to scare birds away from her balcony.

How to convince her-
Killing them won't do anything plus its cruel. Birds will continue reproducing and more birds will come her balcony. They will die and there will be a rotting smell.

Tell her to net her balcony. It may require some work but birds won't come after this. They won't be able to get in or nest.

She won't have to spend money all the time getting a glue trap monthly.

The net is is one time final payment not monthly. With small traps her cash will go plus dead birds continuously being there and the horrid smell.

The netting has more advantages than the glue trap.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Colombina said:


> Thanks Dotty (I really appreciate your prayers) and Jay.
> 
> They are still alive but shocked. I just feed them and gave some water. I think they need some peace tonight.
> 
> ...


If you just throw enough sand on the glue, it will stick to it and cover it. Then it shouldn't be sticky.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor birds. Thank you for helping them. Yes Jay3 has a good idea...sand.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, 

the birds are both alive. The pigeon looks more active than the dove. The dove is still lethargic.

I have to hand feed them (so now I have to hand feed 4 birds; of course, I do that with happiness because it means that they are all alive). I have started to give them vitamins (PICAGIX) to help feathers to grow back.

Unfortunately I noticed that the pigeon still has glue also on his body (yesterday I was too scared and angry to notice that). So I have to remove glue from fingers/feet and body.

I saw from my balcony many pigeons which have some glue on their body. I don't know how to help them.

Yesterday night I covered the glue trap. 

It's impossible to talk with that woman. She is very aggressive, belligerent and arrogant (she immediately starts to cry and to offend).

Dotty, the net is a good idea: in fact in my neighborhood (three buildings after mine) there is a netted balcony. That person had your same idea.

You are all very kind: thanks a lot for your help Dotty, Jay and cwebster! I will update you, of course!


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Colombina said:


> Hi,
> 
> the birds are both alive. The pigeon looks more active than the dove. The dove is still lethargic.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the birds are okay =).

I hope everything becomes better for the birds and you.

Is it possible to report the woman?
If she won't stop putting the traps or even net the balcony she needs to be reported and traps to be stopped.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

The birds are both alive: today the dove looks more vigilant and reactive than yesterday. They are still shocked...

My vet sent me and email asking the photos of the dead pigeon and of the balcony. He said he wants to report what happened (probably he wants to contact an animal group).
I sent him the photos but he didn't answer me. Yesterday I sent another email but he didn't answer. Next week I will try to contact him again. I will update you.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello everybody, 

as I have some news I'm going to update my thread (sorry if I didn't update it before but, at that time, I had some problems with my internet connection then I forgot to do it...).

So, first thing, both the glued birds recovered well 😊.

I contacted many French animal and pigeon protection groups but, unfortunately, most of them didn't answer to my email. Anyway, one of them answered me and I met a a volunteer, a kind lady, who explained me that in France it is legally sold a product called "repellent gel". 

This product is presented by manufacturers like a safe repellent which prevents pigeons and other birds to land on balconies, roofs, etc. without any danger for them but, in fact, it works like a glue (so probably the neighbor didn't put on her balcony a common strong glue as I thought or an illegal glue trap used by hunters as my vet supposed). The product is described by one of the manufacturer like a gel having a "highly viscous consistency".

This "gel" is available online and
even in supermarkets (see the photo that I took in a french supermarket). It is legally used by private citizens and by local authorities as well. 

The volunteer recently sent me a photo of a glued pigeon rescued in the city where l live (see the attachment), she had a bad hematoma but she will be soon released.
In Villeneuve-Loubet the gel was put on the roof of a building killing many pigeons.
In Romilly-sur-Seine it was put on a fountain. 

As you can imagine, the pigeons 
and all the other birds who land on a surface covered by glue die in a terrible way: crashing into the ground while trying to escape, because of starvation while trapped in the glue, etc. 

Unfortunately, report is not an useful solution because the use of this kind of product is, as I said, legal. 

So, this is the news: my friend told me that a petition asking to forbid the sale of these products in France has been started. Here is the link:

https://www.mesopinions.com/petition/animaux/gel-anti-hirondelles-pigeons-oiseaux-tres/45227

Please share it!

Thanks so much to all members who will sign it. I will post it even in the advocacy section of the forum.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it a horrible product, and mean to use for any animal, but unfortunately I doubt that a partition will change anything. The makers of this horrible product make a lot of money selling it, and they are not going to stop. It is used to kill many kinds of animals all over the world. If the uncaring people who buy it are willing to spend money on it, they will make it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very very sad to hear about.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> I think it a horrible product, and mean to use for any animal, but unfortunately I doubt that a partition will change anything. The makers of this horrible product make a lot of money selling it, and they are not going to stop. It is used to kill many kinds of animals all over the world. If the uncaring people who buy it are willing to spend money on it, they will make it.



Honestly I doubt too that a petition can change anything (as you said, manufacturers make a lot of money selling it...) but in this moment it is the only initiative so I decided to post it

My friend regularly contacts all the associations (she would like to find a lawyer interested in "start a battle" against these products) without any results...

Before meeting her, I didn't know the existence of a repellent "gel" for birds, I just knew the glue traps for mice, cockroaches, etc.
I think too that they all are horrible products, really really cruel.
I contacted also some Italian associations; one of them, ENPA, told me that here in Italy some people use the glue traps for mice to kill birds...they sent me some photos of glued birds..


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Very very sad to hear about.


Thanks cwebster, yes, that's so sad...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

People just don't care, as long as they are getting rid of the problem. There have to be kinder ways to keep birds and animals away that people consider to be pests, but until people put the time into finding them, this will go on. If the money and time involved in coming up with these terrible ways of eradicating birds and animals, were spent more on kinder preventative measures, then they wouldn't have to resort to this. I think some people have just given up and cannot see another way. They don't give any consideration to what the actual animal goes through. That or some just don't care. What they need is a better more humane way to solve the dilemma. Until that is done, these horrific measures will not go away. Very sad.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, that's really sad...
Unfortunately some people have no any respect for life...Just another example: in the last days I received a new petition on my email about pigeons and doves trapped by the direction of the Grand Hotel in Cannes, France (you know, the famous city of the Festival)... 
https://www.mesopinions.com/petition/animaux/stop-massacre-pigeons-tourterelles-cannes/48635

They are trapped and killed because they "annoy" the clients eating at the restaurant (that's their pretext...)...really sad...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all, a friend sent me an article about glue trap hunting in France.

The French association LPO (Ligue for the Protection of Birds) has lodged a complaint for the European Commission against France. 

I looked for a few links in English language:


https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...outh-of-France-by-French-court-Conseil-d-Etat


http://www.tellerreport.com/news/--...ion-against-the-hunt-for-glue-.H1Jutg3-E.html


It seems that glue is a danger for all birds here (probably you remember that here it is also legally sold a glue gel which is described like a "safe repellent" which "prevents" pigeons and others birds to land on balconies, etc...)...


----------



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

Colombina said:


> Hi all, a friend sent me an article about glue trap hunting in France.
> 
> The French association LPO (Ligue for the Protection of Birds) has lodged a complaint for the European Commission against France.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the news, I am glad to hear that the LPO has started fighting to stop the use of the glue.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for reading the articles, Howl.

I really hope that LPO will win the battle!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

This makes me so sad  Unfortunately this cruelty is all over the world, I saw a similar situation where pigeons were trapped inside a net at my local pharmacy, they left them in there to die from starvation and thirst. Sadly they are not protected anywhere and most people don't care. It is only a few of us who care and love them. Thank you for speaking up about it, I have signed your petition, I hope it helps. If you are on facebook please join the Palomacy group and share your petition there, and if you are on instagram please share there too! there are many pigeon lovers around the world who will sign it. Good luck, and thank you for caring for them!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much Jenny for signing the petition! French birds are really grateful for your help. 
I'm not on Facebook or Instagram, if you are on socials you could maybe share it there at my place. 

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened at your local pharmacy, that's so sad.. As you said, unfortunately this cruelty is all around the world... 

Thanks to you for helping and caring about them, I read some of your posts and I saw you are doing a great job! Btw, how is doing the bird with the growths inside his beak? I hope he is fine! 

Thanks again from me and from French birds 😊.


----------



## 30Thorns (Feb 26, 2019)

I'll sign the petition in a moment, but for all those saying 'petitions won't do anything'... it can and it does! Here is an example of the current bird protection legislation in the UK thanks to animal welfare lobbying over the decades. It's my job to know this; I work in pest control and have to dispel myths about this every day.

In the UK, ALL BIRDS ARE PROTECTED. 

Penalties that can be imposed for criminal offences in respect of a single bird, nest or egg contrary to the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 is an unlimited fine, up to six months imprisonment or both.

There are exemptions under specific circumstances. If the species isn't on the exemption list, or the criteria of the exemption list isn't met; the Wildlife and Countryside Act applies any you're in line for an unlimited fine or up to six months in prison, or both.

The exemption used in the UK most frequently for the control of feral pigeons, wood pigeons and collared doves is General License 05 - To Preserve Public Health or Public Safety. However, to use this exemption the birds must be seen to be causing a health or safety risk and critically; ALL NON-LETHAL MEANS OF CONTROL OR DETERANT MUST BE EXHAUSTED BEFORE USING LETHAL CONTROL. So even if the bird is causing a health or safety risk and it is on the list of species which can be controlled, if you haven't exhausted non-lethal methods; it's an unlimited fine, up to six months in prison, or both.

THEN... even if the bird is on the exemption list, and it's causing a risk to public health and safety, and you've exhausted all methods of non-lethal control, you can only use specific, Government-approved methods. There's a list of what kinds of trap you can use for each species, how often the traps need to be inspected, what you can and can't shoot, there is a 'stupefying bait' you can use on pigeons but you have to apply for a seperate license from the Environment Agency for each separate occasion and it can (usually is) refused. If you don't follow these rules, you can be done for animal cruelty under the Animal Welfare Act 2006. The 2006 Act introduced tougher penalties for neglect and cruelty, including fines of up to £20,000, a maximum jail term of 51 weeks and a lifetime ban on some people keeping animals.

So basically; in the UK you're putting up netting or just learning to live with the birds! Those glue traps and glue deterants are illegal to use in this country. The only thing gel-like that you can use here is a bird detering gel which is supposed to 'look like fire' to the birds but from personal experience, they quickly learn that it isn't fire and they just ignore it.

One company got caught out at the end of January; I'm waiting to see who gets fined and how much! https://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk...-after-shooting-of-pigeons-at-crayford-store/


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for signing the petition.


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

I am very sad tonight. I cannot help that bird but this can be helpful for someone else.
In front of the supermarket, there was a poor pigeon stick on a glu trap on the floor. A woman was shocked and tried to find some help, and was seeking for advice. Nobody seemed to know how this happened. A young man advised to take the bird to the vet, but it is curfew here in Paris, France and no vet is taking care of feral pigeons here anyway. Only The SPOV in Châtillon in the southern of Paris take the birds, as far as I know.
The lady took the pigeon, even if she did not know what to do, but at least she had a good heart. I suggested to take it home, search on the internet and try maybe with warm water and soap, but this won't probably be enough to take the glu off. I could not help further. We were so shocked. A nightmare.

*So it is important for anyone to know that OIL can possibly remove the glu.*

Maybe something to put in the easely accessible resources of the forum?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I understand, I rescued too two glued birds. Very bad experience... I also saw a poor pigeon killed by the glue (he fell from 5th floor like a "stone" and died on the floor). Even a friend of mine rescued one.

I don't know if you read my whole thread but I explained there that here in France (as well as in other countries) it is legally sold a product called "repellent gel" (here you can find it at Leclerc). It is presented by manufacturers like a safe repellent but it is actually a glue. A very dangerous product.

I attach a pdf, you can read there what happened in Villeneuve Loubet (if you can't read it, google "pigeons colle villeneuve loubet lisière").

When I rescued the two birds I contacted many French associations. I met a kind volunteer, she explained me everything about this product. Honestly I have never heard of it before. Of course, I can't tell for sure if my ex neighbor used that product or a common strong glue or a glue trap used by hunters. Same thing for what happened yesterday is Paris. In any case I would suggest you to send an email to all animal associations and pigeon protection groups. It is also very important to remove that trap from the street.

As you can read in the newspaper pdf article it is complicated to remove that gel from the birds.
I attach another link, the article is about rescued birds in San Francisco, they were too covered by a repellent gel. It is very interesting, there is even a video.





__





Pigeons Covered in Mysterious Sticky Gel | WildCare







discoverwildcare.org





I also want to say (just in case you or someone else need some help) that in the C.RE.DO website (the one that I posted in your thread) they mention a few places (like École Vétérinaire de Maisons-Alfort et/ou Centre de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage CEDAF rattaché à l’École Vétérinaire) and a vet (Dr. Carlo Paoletti - Clinique Vétérinaire de l’Horloge, spécialisée dans les N.A.C., près de Beaubourg) who care about pigeons in your area.
I have never been in Paris so I don't know if these are good places.


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks Colombina!
The trap I've seen was a black cardboard sheet covered with glue. I don't know if this is a "mouse trap" or a hijacked ready-to-use DIY item.
Anyway it has been done on purpose, they put some nuts on it to attract the pigeon. Awful!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Unfortunately some people are very evil and cruel...they unscrupulous find different ways to kill birds and other animals (like cats, etc). 

Anyway, at least a cardboard sheet was easy to remove from the street... When you go out pay attention to any other strange cardboard, strange food, strange colored grains and so on. Usually those people kill animals systematically... We have an apartment in an Italian sea town. Regularly (especially in summer times) they kill pigeons, doves, ducks, cats, etc.

As I said, at your place I would send an email to the associations (like NALO, C.RE.DO des pigeons, Ambassade des pigeons, etc) explaining what happened and sending them pics (in case you took them); in the worst case they will not reply...

Btw, that "repellent gel" I told you about is used even by local authorities (like in the town of Romilly)... Not only by private citizens...very very bad...


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for all the useful adresses in Paris. I will report to the associations, just in case they get some other witnesses in the same area. 
I am so glad to have found this forum. Lots of people dislike pigeons (even if they are not haters) and are so encouraged to do so! Advertising for eradication methods of "pest" everywhere, wrong and exaggerated information about diseases, municipal laws, ... lead to a general disrespect towards some animals.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

No need to thank me 😊 .

You are right, unfortunately pigeons are often described like "the evil in the world"... 🙄

I agree, this forum is a wonderful place!

Anyway, let us know what the associations will reply (if they reply...).


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi,
The LPO (Ligue pour les oiseaux - league for birds) will send a letter to the shop the pigeon was found in front of.
They reported me a similar case at another place, a shop used these glu traps for rats and mice. So possibly the pigeon was trapped my mistake and put outside by the staff. (by the way, I disagree the eradication policy of rodents in very cruel ways as well. The hygienist propaganda leads to a kind of hysteria, people get very scared if they see a mouse or a rat, especially nowadays with the Covid pandemic. I understand a shop cannot let the mice and rats eat and be in contact with the food they sell, but they should find less cruel ways to limit their population).


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update. I'm very glad to hear that LPO will send a letter to the supermarket (of course, I know LPO) 👍. 

I totally agree with you, they should find other ways...In my opinion all glue traps are cruel and barbaric even if for rats or cockroaches...

Have you ever heard of glue hunting? 









'Barbaric' French glue hunting could be ruled illegal by EU court


Campaigners say the chasse à la glu – glue hunting or glue trapping – is cruel, archaic and devastating




inews.co.uk













Hunting with glue set to continue in France


The European Court of Justice has recommended that the limited use of limesticks to catch thrushes is acceptable.




www.birdguides.com













Chasse à la glu : une pratique qui cristallise toujours écologistes et chasseurs


Dans la nuit du vendredi 19 février, une douzaine de poste de chasse à la glu ont été détruits dans le massif de l'étoile, au nord de Marseille. Une technique de capture des merles et des grives, pratiquée en Provence qui...




france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr





Glue hunting is banned in all EU except for South of France...I really hope that EU will decide to bann it... I will check online for updates. 
Btw, LPO is fighting against that horrible practice. 
I will maybe start a thread and post the petition.


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Good news! Today the 17th of March 2021, glue hunting has just been ruled illegal by the Court of Justice of the European Union! Let's hope it will be definitively and truly abandonned, so for the pigeons.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for the update 😊 ! That's a good news!

I really hope too that glue hunting will be definitely banned! I read that hunters have not given up the fight....they are going to prepare a case for the State Council...
Hope for the best!

Here are two articles in English language for all members interested in this topic:









Bird Rights Topple French Tradition in EU Suit on Glue Traps


French hunters should no longer be allowed to use the traditional technique for trapping wild birds with glue, Europe's highest court ruled Wednesday.




www.courthousenews.com














EU Court Backs France Activists In Bird Glue-hunt Case - UrduPoint


The EUs top court ruled on Wednesday that hunting birds by using so-called glue traps was likely to cause the animals irreparable harm, paving the way for an outright ban in France




www.urdupoint.com


----------

